
Hooking Users In 3 Steps - nireyal
http://www.nirandfar.com/2012/04/hooking-users-in-3-steps.html
======
acgourley
"Now that you know the Habit Path, the next step is to create hypotheses about
what it was along that path that tipped users from passers-bye to devotees.
Granted, this step can look a little like assuming causation from correlation;
but in the murky fog of launching a new product, it’s often the best thing
we’ve got."

I grapple with this a lot. Often times two pieces of correlation are caused by
one root causal piece you can't directly measure with usage metrics. This is a
good time to get out of the building and try and interview users.

